

Ask HN: How to build a business that generates 10k/month in 10 months or more? - hajrice

I'd like to know how to build a business(I'd prefer SaaS) online with the skillet of Design+Dev.<p>I've tried it a few times and haven't succeeded. I know money shouldn't be my goal but I'd like to get your opinion on how to create a business that generates 10k/month in 10-12 months.<p>Feedback greatly appreciated.
======
michael_dorfman
I think you'll get better responses if you focus your question a bit more.
Right now, it's a bit too close to "how long is a piece of string?"

There are a lot of ways to generate $10,000 vis SaaS. You can build something
that 10,000 people will pay $1/month for, or something that 1000 people will
pay $10/month for, or something that 100 people will pay $100/month for, or
something that 1 person will pay $10,000/month for.

All of those are valid possibilities, and have their own advantages and
disadvantages.

So, first step: identify a market need, and a service that will fill that
need, and do the math on the size of the market, the cost of acquiring
customers, and the amount of money the customers are willing to pay to solve
that particular problem.

That's a place for you to start your thinking, at least.

~~~
michael_dorfman
By the way: if you've done this a few times, should should have built up a
fair bit of experience about what works and what doesn't work. This should
make it easy for you to re-focus the question appropriately.

